# Was mache ich mit nicht abgeholten Sendungen von Mitbewohnern?



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Oktober 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

DPD hat mich Montag überrümpelt, geklingelt, gesagt _"Wir haben ein Paket für Sie"_,
ich habe unterschrieben, weil ich eine Lieferung erwartete, mir das Paket angesehen 
und bemerkt, dass es gar nicht für mich, sondern irgend jemanden im Haus ist, den
 ich nicht kenne. Der DPD Bote wollte es nicht wieder mitnehmen, weil ich schon 
unterschrieben habe.

Das Paket wurde seit drei Tagen nicht abgeholt, die angegebene Mobilnummer ist
seit drei Tagen nicht erreichbar und wenn ich bei DPD anrufen will, damit sie das Paket
wieder abholen, kostet es mich 20 Cent, aber nach dreimal Freizeichen und vermutlich
abgebuchten Gebühren fliegt man raus, nachdem man sich eine Minute lang anhören
 musste, dass der Anruf gebührenpflichtig ist. Da rufe ich auch nicht mehr an.

Was kann ich machen und was muss ich machen? Ich habe keine Lust, großartig Zeit 
zu schwenden. Mir ist klar, dass ich eine Aufbewahrungsfrist habe? Aber wie lange? 
Es ist ein sperriges Paket.  Kann ich vom Empfänger eine Gebühr verlangen, damit er
 in Zukunft schneller kommt?

 Ansonsten fällt mir das Fundbüro ein. Dann bin ich das Paket los und wenn es dort
 6 Monate nicht abgeholt wurde, werde ich offiziell Eigentümer. Könnte vom Gewicht
und den Abmaßen ein Fernseher sein.

Danke für ein paar gute Idee


----------



## Schnuetz1 (26. Oktober 2017)

Als erstes würde ich mal empfehlen, dass du deinem Mitbewohner/Nachbarn einen kleinen Zettel in seinen Briefkasten wirfst. 
Seine Adresse wird ja wohl draufstehen. 

Wenn sich dann nach zwei, drei Tagen nichts tut, kannst du überlegen, was du damit machst. 
Nervig ist das natürlich, verstehe ich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Oktober 2017)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Als erstes würde ich mal empfehlen, dass du deinem Mitbewohner/Nachbarn einen kleinen Zettel in seinen Briefkasten wirfst. .


Der Name steht bei uns nicht am Briefkasten, vergass ich so emplizit zu sagen,
dass meinte ich mit_ "Kenne ich nicht"._ Vermutlich neu eingezogen und noch
kein Name am Postkasten, oder ein Fehler in der Logistikkette.

Desweiteren gebe ich so ein Paket nur an jemanden ab, der mir im Gegenzug
die Karte von DPD gibt, dass das Pakez bei mir ist. Einen Beleg benötige ich, 
sonst kommt den nächste Streithansel und behauptet, er hat die Lieferung nicht
bekommen.


----------



## LastManStanding (26. Oktober 2017)

Gib es einfach in der nächsten DPD Filiale ab...lass es dir quitiren und weg ist es oder schick es mit Porto zahlt der Empfänger per DHL gibstes einfach dem Postboten mit.
inclusive dem DHL Aufkleber.
Oder zurück zum Absender. Mit Porto zahlt der Empfänger. Adresse des Empfängers unbekannt/verzogen blabla
Oder du rufst bei dem Versender an und verlangst eine Abholung weil du eben keine Ahnung hast wer der jenige ist. und es keinen namen auf dem Briefkasten Klingel gibt
Siehst ja einmal nicht geguckt und schon hat man Ärger


----------



## GrueneMelone (26. Oktober 2017)

Mach einfach an die Haustür einen Zettel und gut ist!


----------



## Stueppi (26. Oktober 2017)

Du kannst n Zettel an die Haustür machen und nach dem perso fragen. Sollte ja der gleiche name drauf stehen. Dann stellste das paket in die ecke bis jemand es abholen kommt.


----------



## Seeefe (27. Oktober 2017)

Verbraucherrecht und Onlinehandel: Wenn man Ware bekommt, die man nicht bestellt hat - Wirtschaft - Tagesspiegel

Ich denke damit klärt sich deine Frage.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Oktober 2017)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Verbraucherrecht und Onlinehandel: Wenn man Ware bekommt, die man nicht bestellt hat - Wirtschaft - Tagesspiegel
> 
> Ich denke damit klärt sich deine Frage.


Danke, genau das, was ich erwartet habe, aber heute, nach fünf Tagen, wurde es abgeholt.

Aber da wir gerade so schön am Reden sind. Was passiert, wenn im angenommenen Paket
illegale Waren sind, Drogen, Medikamente, illegale Spiele? Sie sind dann in meiner Wohnung,
ich bin aktuell besitzer. Reicht es, dass das Paket verschlossen ist und ein anderer Adressat
drauf steht? Bei den Paketen aus Mexiko meines Nachbarn bin ich da immer etwas ängstlich.


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Oktober 2017)

Drogen wird man am Bahnhof immer wieder gut los.  Wenn das ein bischen mehr ist, dann ist das nächste PC Upgrade schon bezahlt. 

Keine Angst du hast nicht permanent ein SEK Team hinter dir lauern das dich sofort erschießt, sobald du ne Runde Wolfenstein unzersiert zockst.  Ich würde aber generell nichts für Nachbarn annehmen, weil mir das viel zu viel Aufwand wär.


----------



## joraku (8. November 2017)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich würde aber generell nichts für Nachbarn annehmen, weil mir das viel zu viel Aufwand wär.



Naja, kommt echt auf die Wohnsituation an.
In meiner WG bzw. dem Wohnhaus nehmen wir ständig Pakete von Nachbarn an und umgekehrt. Das ist mir auch echt lieber als wenn ich zu drei unterschiedlichen Abholstationen muss (alle haben jeweils einen eigenen, total seltsam) und mich nach deren Öffnungszeiten zu richten habe. 

Wobei es auch schon vorkam, dass ich etwas bestellt habe (Wunschtermin Samstag) es aber bereits am Freitag kam, ein Nachbar es angenommen hat, direkt Freitagabend aber für vier Wochen in die Semesterferien gefahren ist. WTF ey.


----------



## DKK007 (8. November 2017)

Es könnte durchaus ein PaketDrop gewesen sein. Dabei werden gefälschte Adressen von leeren Briefkästen oder gephishten Packstationen angegeben um anonym Waren insb. im Darknet bestellte zu erhalten. Denn im Gegensatz zu KiPo muss man bei Drogen oder Waffen Deals irgendwann in die Realität und ist somit nur noch bedingt anonym. 

Da solltest du dir auf jeden Fall den Ausweis zeigen lassen.

Bei uns in der WG stellen wir uns die Pakete gegenseitig vor die Zimmertür, da ist man nicht darauf angewiesen dass man sich über den Weg läuft. Und der Empfänger sieht sofort, dass sein Paket da ist.


Die Anmerkung mit den nicht bestellten Waren trifft hier nicht zu, da die Ware nicht an den TE adressiert ist. Steht auch im Text: „Das gilt nicht, wenn für den Empfänger ersichtlich ist, dass die Warensendung an ihn irrtümlich erfolgte“
Auch Seite 4 beachten mit dem Titel "Wenn Kriminelle in fremdem Namen bestellen".


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. November 2017)

Das Maß an Paranoia und Soziopathie hier im Thread ist sehr unterhaltsam


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. November 2017)

joraku schrieb:


> Wobei es auch schon vorkam, dass ich etwas bestellt habe (Wunschtermin Samstag) es aber bereits am Freitag kam, ein Nachbar es angenommen hat, direkt Freitagabend aber für vier Wochen in die Semesterferien gefahren ist. WTF ey.


Genau sowas hasse ich. Früher wohnte hier eine ältere Frau, die war immer zu Hause und dort wurden alle Pakete abgegeben. Für sie war es schön, weil sie Sozialleben bekam, beim Abholen der Pakete trank man einen Tee mit ihr (in der Zeit hätte man aich zur Post fahren können), seit sie gestorben ist, nimmt irgendwer von 18 ständig wechselnden Parteien die Pakete an. Namen stehen oft nicht an dr Tür, wo klingelt man dann? Bei dringenden Dingen wähle ich darum Nachnehme, erstens geht es schneller mit dem Versand und zweitens nimmt niemand die Pakete an und ergräbt sie in der Wohnung.Mit zwei Pareien tauschte ich für Notfälle Schlüssel aus. Und genau so ein vier vier Wochen Ding hatte ich auch, telefonosch nicht erreichbar. Und hinterher sagte sie nur, ich hätte doch ihren Wohnungsschlüssel. Aber ich geh doch nicht einfach ohne Abstimmung in die Wohnung.

Die Paketdienste machen es sich da zu einfach, wenn sie Pakete irgendwo abgeben. Wenn ich etwas bestelle, bin ich zuhause oder nenne einen Namen, wo das Paket abgegeben werden soll. Eionfach irgendwem die z.T. teure Ware zu geben gegen eine undefinierte Krakelei auf dem Scanner geht meiner Meinung nach gar nicht.



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Das Maß an Paranoia und Soziopathie hier im Thread ist sehr unterhaltsam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Pakete mit nicht zugelassenen Medikamenten fand ich nicht so witzig. Auch wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dabei entdeckt zu werden,  mich betreffend gering ist, ungefähr so wie Lottospielen, habe ich keine Ludt auf den Ärger. Von Bekannten nehme ich gerne Paket an, von Unbekannten nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (9. November 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Pakete mit nicht zugelassenen Medikamenten fand ich nicht so witzig. Auch wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dabei entdeckt zu werden,  mich betreffend gering ist, ungefähr so wie Lottospielen, habe ich keine Ludt auf den Ärger. Von Bekannten nehme ich gerne Paket an, von Unbekannten nicht.



Sind ja nicht nur Medikamente. 

Die Hauptrolle spielen richtige Drogen. _Handelsangebote sind mit $ gekennzeichnet. _



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Siehe: Darknet - Einsicht in den virtuellen Schwarzmarkt

Waffen haben nach dem Amoklauf in München deutlich abgenommen, da der Fahndungsdruck auf die Händler stark erhöht wurde.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. November 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Sind ja nicht nur Medikamente. .


Darknet ist ein kleiner Markt, Produkte, die in den USA ganz legal sind, gerade Medikamente, sind es aber in Deutschland keineswegs. Ich wollte nur die Frage aufwerfen, was passiert, wenn das Paket in meiner Wohnung ist. Ich werde genauso wenig zum Besitzer, wie der DHL Mann. Auch der geht straffreiaus, wird in seinem Wagen ein illegales Päckchen gefunden. Ich rinnere nur an die Fälle,, wenn man am Flughafen auf Koffer aufpassen soll, in denen "zufällig" Drogen sind.


----------



## DKK007 (9. November 2017)

Ist nur die Frage, wie gut du glaubhaft machen kannst, dass Paket wirklich nicht dir gehört. 

Schließlich könntet man ja seine illegalen Gegenstände sonst einfach in einem Paket mit Fake-Adresse aufbewahren. Oder du stehst dann selbst im Verdacht dir das Paket an falschen Namen schicken lassen zu haben.

Der Postbote kann sich auf das Postgeheimnis berufen. Wobei es da auch schon mal einen entsprechenden Fall gab, wo das einer ausgenutzt hat: Falsche Bestellungen: Polizei erwischt betrugerischen Paketboten auf frischer Tat - channelpartner.de


----------



## Bunny_Joe (9. November 2017)

Ich hatte auch schon mal vergessen ein Paket beim Nachbarn abzuholen.

Nach 2 Wochen lag ein Zettel im Briefkasten: "Hey, hol deinen Scheiß ab!"


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. November 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist nur die Frage, wie gut du glaubhaft machen kannst, dass Paket wirklich nicht dir gehört.


Steht nicht mein Name drauf und es ist noch verschlossen. Oder sind Postboten, solange das Paket in ihrem Wagen ist, ebenso Besitzer und verantwortlich? Das ist als Beweis, dass es nicht mir gehört, natürlich sehr dünn und je nach eigenem Vorstrafenregister ist das nicht ausreichend. Ich bin das zum Glück völlig unbelastet, hat man aber z.B. schon einen Drogeneintrag und dann enthält das Paket Drogen wird wird es ganz dünnes Eis.


----------

